# VB-Script geht nicht



## Snowman6969 (13. Feb 2005)

Hab das Applet aus dem Netz.
Funxt nicht mehr - warum kann ich nicht einschätzen, da ich null Ahnung von Java hab.

Ab der ersten Schleife färbt sich mein Html Editor wie bei einem HTML Syntax Fehler. ???:L 



```
<script LANGUAGE="VBScript">
<!--
  ' The next line of code executes when the script tag is parsed.
  Call PrintWelcome

Sub PrintWelcome
  Dim h

  h = Hour(Now)
  If h < 12 then
    Document.Write "Guten Morgen!  "
  ElseIf h < 17 then
    Document.Write "Guten Tag!  "
  Else
    Document.Write "Guten Abend!  "
  End If
    Document.Write "
Willkommen bei Java24.net"
    Document.Write "
es ist jetzt "
Document.Write Time() & " Uhr 
 Wir haben heute den " & Date() & ""
End Sub
-->
     </script>
```


Danke im Voraus

greetz Snowman[/code]


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (14. Feb 2005)

nur so: Kannst du auch nicht lesen?


```
script LANGUAGE="VBScript">
```

Da ist VBScript, wie schon dransteht...

Ach ja, wie wärs mit nem aussagekräftigen Topic ?


----------



## foobar (14. Feb 2005)

> Ab der ersten Schleife färbt sich mein Html Editor wie bei einem HTML Syntax Fehler.


Welche Schleife?


----------



## Sky (14. Feb 2005)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Ab der ersten Schleife färbt sich mein Html Editor wie bei einem HTML Syntax Fehler.
> 
> 
> Welche Schleife?



Ich glaube er meint die erste if-Schleife   

@Snowman: Falls dem so ist: Man sagt *if-Anweisung*


----------



## DP (14. Feb 2005)

andere frage: wenn ihr schon ne seite rein über javascript macht, wieso nutzt ihr es dann nicht selbst sondern spielt mit vbs rum?!


----------

